# 24"- Cruiser FAQ !



## Bremerhavener© (17. November 2003)

*24" BMX-Cruiser FAQ*

Einige BMX Hersteller bieten neben ihrem 20" Programm auch sogenannte Cruiser an.
Hier in Deutschland sind unter anderem Haro,Felt und KHE mit einem 24" Cruiser-Programm vertreten.

Die *Gemeinsamkeiten mit einem 20" BMX* sind unter anderem:


Horizontale Ausfallenden/Singlespeed

BMX-Innenlager,damit auch einteilige,oder dreiteilige BMX Kurbeln und BMX-Kettenblaetter fahrbar.

BMX-ähnliche Geometrie,für 24" Starrgabeln und flache BMX Lenker konzipiert.

Es können BMX Komponenten jeglicher Art verbaut werden,auch Rotoren,die ein 360°-Drehen des Lenkers ermöglichen.


*Unterschiede: *

24" Laufräder.

Meistens sind an einem Cruiser V-Brake Sockel angebracht,im Gegensatz zu den auf 20" üblichen U-Brake Sockeln.



*Unterschied 24" Cruiser / 24" MTB?*

Mittlerweile können auch viele MTB-Rahmen mit 24" Laufrädern bestückt werden. 
Dennoch gibt es zwischen 24" MTBs und 24" BMX-Cruisern nach wie vor starke Geometrie-Unterschiede,da MTBs fast immer
für den Gebrauch von Federgabeln konzipiert sind. Auch Hinterbau,Oberrohrlänge und Steuerkopf/Sattelrohrwinkel unterscheiden
sich dementsprechend oft sehr stark.


*Kann eine Federgabel an einem Cruiser verbaut werden?*

Erfahrungsgemäß scheinen sich Federgabeln mit einem Federweg von bis zu 80mm gut zur Nutzung in einem Cruiser zu eignen und
das Fahrverhalten nicht sonderlich zu stören.


*Umstieg von MTB auf Cruiser?*

Grundsaetzlich kann man sagen,daß sich ein Cruiser in seinem Fahrverhalten trotz aehnlicher Komponenten doch merklich von einem BMX unterscheidet. Viele MTBler möchten einen Cruiser z.B. zum Fahrtechnik
verfeinern und zum üben von Tricks erstehen, scheuen aber den Umstieg von 26" auf 20". Dazu kann gesagt werden, das ein 20" BMX den meisten Leuten in jeder Größe gut passt und der Wechsel auf ein BMX, welches vielen zu "hart und schwer" erscheint
in wenigen Tagen vollzogen ist, und man sich sehr schnell dem neuen Rad anpasst. Auch das parallele Nutzen von MTB/BMX ist kein großes Problem, und sollte zu meistern sein.


*Einsatzbereich von BMX-Cruisern?*

Mit entsprechenden Änderungen am Rad kann ein Cruiser für jede Disziplin genutzt werden, sowohl für Street (ggf. mit Pegs), Dirt und wenn man möchte auch zum Skatepark/Rampe fahren. Ein Cruiser kann vielfältig umgestaltet werden, sowohl mit Federgabeln als auch mit Hydraulikbremsen...somit sollte für jeden ein passendes Setting zu finden sein.


*Wo kann ich einen Cruiser kaufen?*

Im Internet fuehren unter anderem die Online-Shops www.parano-garage.de , www.gsbmx.de und www.bigboysports.de ein recht umfangreiches Cruiser-Programm.


*Ersatzteile für Cruiser?*

Obengenannte Shops führen auch Ersatzteile für Cruiser, ansonsten können auch beliebige BMX-Teile verwendet werden, um eine optimale Einstellung des Cruisers auf den Fahrer zu ermöglichen.

---

Ergänzungen und Korrekturen zu dieser FAQ bitte an mich per PM,und ich werde sie dann so schnell wie möglich anfügen!

mfg,
Reik


----------

